# Snow Blower Normand Inverted N92 260



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Snow Blower Normand Inverted N92 260
$3,750














Snow Blower Normand Inverted N92 260
$3,750
Good to go. Could use some paint. We upgraded and do not need it as a spare.


----------



## jato (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi I am interested. I could come get it in about 7-14 days. 
How old is it / how many seasons has it been thru? I’m also looking for a new one if you know a dealer in or near MI. 
I’m north of Detroit about 30mins, in Rochester.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

jato said:


> Hi I am interested. I could come get it in about 7-14 days.
> How old is it / how many seasons has it been thru? I'm also looking for a new one if you know a dealer in or near MI.
> I'm north of Detroit about 30mins, in Rochester.


I seem to have missed your reply as while we were off the grid over the holiday. My apologies. I bought it used so I am a bit uncertain on its age. It is in good condition and eady to go. Only reason for selling is that we upgraded to hybrids.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Jusrin Vander Vennen at Burnips Equipment in Coopersville may have access t new.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Item is sold


----------

